

The Doom That Came to Puppet - dmitrig01
http://thedoomthatcametopuppet.tumblr.com/

======
jimmcslim
Absolutely hilarious, reminds me of the @KimKierkegaard Twitter account. I'm a
little skeptical of how algorithmic this is, not at least without some
significant human curation!

